# Comtrend Nexus Link 3120 Router default credentials?



## DVandy7 (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm trying to get bandwith priority to one device, but I cant seem to log in to the router. I know the ip but I cant find anything online about the default credentials. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to TSG.

I found a user manual here:
https://fccid.io/L9VNL3240U/User-Manual/User-Manual-1-3152906

Page 13 lists the default Admin and User account user names and passwords.

https://fccid.io/png.php?id=3152906&page=13


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Is the modem from the internet provider?


----------



## DVandy7 (Apr 22, 2019)

cwwozniak said:


> Hi, and welcome to TSG.
> 
> I found a user manual here:
> https://fccid.io/L9VNL3240U/User-Manual/User-Manual-1-3152906
> ...


Thank you. I reset my router and still cant log in with those credentials. Ugh


----------



## DVandy7 (Apr 22, 2019)

Couriant said:


> Is the modem from the internet provider?


Yes. Does that not allow me login to it?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

DVandy7 said:


> Yes. Does that not allow me login to it?


It is possible that the modem has custom firmware for your ISP that includes customized login information. Who is your ISP?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Some modems as Cwwozniak stated would have custom firmware that will prevent users to make changes. Also, I don't think isp modems have the ability to use QoS for specific devices. You may want to get your own router that has that capability and get a plain modem.


----------

